# Outlook 2003 - can not delete messages



## dcdd (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi.

getting error messages when trying to delete messages.

in Inbox - " Errors has been detected in the file c:\doc~\outlook.pst. Use inbox repair tool Scanpst.exe" 

Can not find that tool, but was able to ran an earlier version ( Outlook 2000 ).

in deleted Items - " the messaging interface has returned an unknown error"

Please help.

dcdd


----------



## Bonecrusher (Oct 18, 2006)

C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\MSMAPI then the Locale folder for the region you installed Office 
or 
C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\MSMAPI\1033 if you are using the US region in MS office

Cheers


----------



## dcdd (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks, Bonecrusher.

Did not quite understand what you suggested.

Have also ran scanpst.exe, archive but still getting error message.

Help.

dcdd


----------



## Bonecrusher (Oct 18, 2006)

okay, it could either be outlook or the pst file that is corrupt. 

How long has this been happening for?
I would also suggest do a backup if you are not already of all the outlook.pst plus other pst files that relates to your outlook account.

To figure out whether or not it is Outlook that is corrupt or the pst. the quickest would be to do system restore to a point in time where it was working properly this will not affect your data. this will change/remove and your settings, installations, updates you have made after this point. Try this first.

If this doesnt work there are a couple other things we can try. remove and reinstall outlook. or try an export and import of the pst to try fix/clean up the pst. let me know and I will go through it.


----------



## dcdd (Oct 26, 2006)

*Outllok 2003*

Thanks Bonecrusher.

It is working now. What I did ( as per your suggestion ) was move the outlook.pst to another folder. Then open outlook, import from the back up
pst file.

Thank you much again.


----------

